# Merle Haggard tribute/BBCRC Fundraiser in Asheville April 6th!



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 13, 2019)

Black Butte Center for Railroad Culture
Is this email not displaying correctly?
View it in your browser.






*BLACK BUTTE CENTER FOR RR CULTURE 
MERLE HAGGARD TRIBUTE/SHASTA CAR FUNDRAISER:
Grey Eagle, Asheville, NC, April 6, 2019
For any friends of BBCRC near Asheville, NC, please come to our fundraiser on April 6th, organized by board member Brody Hunt. A fun evening of honky tonk music celebrating the legacy of Merle Haggard on his birthday. It's our third annual fundraiser in Asheville and will feature many great musicians with proceeds going to the ongoing restoration of the BBCRC's SP 109 Shasta car. Get tickets early as this is likely to be a sold-out show!

BACK ON THE WEST COAST, SAVE THESE DATES FOR UPCOMING BBCRC EVENTS:
May 14th Boxcar Music Show
Vouna will return to the boxcar along with 1-2 other bands.
May 31-June 1-2: Spring Work Party:
Let us know if you are interested in playing music during our work party.
Railroad Days: June 8-10th*




*Railcars in Need of Repair!
There is now a total of six pre-Great Depression wood railcars at Black Butte. Our boxcar, built in 1919, is now 100 years old! The wear and tear due to our at-times harsh winter has been taking its toll! In short, we have a lot of work to do! Siding replacement, rebuilding the skylights on the reefer, repainting, window work and much more. We are really going to need help to do this--both volunteer labor and financial donations for materials. We have extended our railcar fundraiser until the end of April. Please check it out and, if you haven't done so already and have even just a few bucks to spare, please consider a donation, either by check to BBCRC or on our Go Fund Me page (and note that while you will be asked for a substantial "donation" to Go Fund Me, that is optional, you don't have to pay the recommended amount or anything at all. This is the link for the GN caboose page: https://www.gofundme.com/wooden-great-northern-caboose and this is the one for our boxcar/reefer page: *https://www.gofundme.com/wooden-boxcar-and-reefer-project 




*Merch and Donations!  One of the ways we raise funds to support the Center is through the sale of our BBCRC patches, t-shirts, stickers, zines and hobo music CDs. Check it out the next time you are visiting or otherwise visit our online store at: http://bbcrc.storenvy.com/ DONATIONS:We are also looking for additional financial support to help fund the ambitious number of projects we have going on this year. Please check out our website for more info or to make a donation: You can write us a check, do it online via paypal on our websitehttp://www.bbcrc.org/helping.shtml...or just throw a wad of cash at us out the boxcar door next time you are rolling by!*

forward to a friend 
*Our mailing address is:
800 Black Butte Rd.
Weed, Ca 96094

530.938.3856
www.bbcrc.org
email:
[email protected]*


----------



## salxtina (Mar 16, 2019)

aww man this looks amazing


----------

